# New baby bearded has orange spots and stripes down the side?



## axbrown (May 21, 2011)

Hey guys, so today I decided to get a bearded dragon, and my friend pointed one out that had orange spots, and she was a lighter shade than the rest of the beardies in there. Is it a kind of morph? And will the orange get more noticeable when she ages? I'm new with beardies, I'm more of a tarantula guy  and any answers would be greatly appreciated


----------



## RoseT (May 21, 2011)

I'm in the same boat T guy but just started to get into beardies. This one looks  like your typical sandfire, They look awesome and the orange does get better w  size. I have a sandfire and German orange giant morph...they look awesome too. Congrats on your new pet!.


----------



## Quazgar (May 21, 2011)

Most of the time coloring on baby beardies does get better with age, and there are TONS of different color morphs out there so it's not uncommon for a baby to have at least some of those genes in it.


----------



## axbrown (May 21, 2011)

Haha cool  Thanks for all your replies! I can't wait to see this ones colors later in life


----------



## Safe78 (May 21, 2011)

The orange spots will prob stretch into bands and then spread out even more


----------



## compnerd7 (May 28, 2011)

I wish I had before and after pics to show you of my Blood X male from when he was a baby till now, its like night and day. The color can and will intensify especially of you give them a very good diet. Your friend picked you out a very promising beardie, he'll fill out even more and get more colorful as he grows. the markings may fade a bit due to color change, and as was mentioned before will stretch.


----------



## axbrown (May 30, 2011)

compnerd7 said:


> I wish I had before and after pics to show you of my Blood X male from when he was a baby till now, its like night and day. The color can and will intensify especially of you give them a very good diet. Your friend picked you out a very promising beardie, he'll fill out even more and get more colorful as he grows. the markings may fade a bit due to color change, and as was mentioned before will stretch.


Thanks for all the comments. Unfortunately, the bearded passed away shortly after I purchased her. I have no idea why. Please read my other thread and tell me what I may have done wrong, or if she was sick when I got her. On a side note, she was the smallest and the skinniest of the ones available.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=210219


----------

